# Sergio Georgini



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

???


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

;D

Tried to find a smiley in a cheap brown leather jacket, but failed

;D ;D ;D


----------

